# YONGER & BRESSON "SAUMUR" ? YBH 8559-22M



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "SAUMUR" • YBH 8559-22M*

(Copie de ma revue publiée sur MGN)

Aujourd'hui, je recevais ma onzième










La *SAUMUR*​




























Alors, cette SAUMUR, à quoi s'attendre ?










ou










ou autre chose ?&#8230;

Si vous voulez bien me suivre, nous allons le découvrir ;-)

Commençons par le commencement : *le conditionnement*.

J'ai un peu le sentiment qu'on descend encore une marche, côté boîte. 
Évidemment, ici, pas de boîte capitonnée du circuit traditionnel, ni même les boîtes métalliques carrées noires habituelles pour les ventes privées&#8230;



Ce coup-ci, une toute petite boîte noire (arrivée un peu cabossée :? )



Mais bon, c'est la montre qu'on achète, pas l'emballage ; poursuivons&#8230;

Passons à la montre.



La montre est *jolie*. Tant mieux.



Une bonne surprise : contrairement à ce que le laissais supposer les photos de stock, le 'cadran' est métallique et non pas blanc. 
C'est très chouette 







Avant de poursuivre, je fais un petit aparté, afin de dire ici pourquoi j'ai choisi cette version "argent" plutôt que les modèles *dorés* de la gamme.

Quand j'ai découvert la ligne "Saumur", j'ai initialement jeté mon dévolu sur cette version :










Simplement quand j'ai découvert sur les ventes privées la version "argent", ma préférence est allée instantanément à cette variante, surtout dans la mesure où j'ai déjà un squelette doré, la Wagner.

En outre, les indices fins de cette version argent me plaisaient plus que les chiffres romains des versions "or". Je trouve qu'ils allègent un peu l'ensemble, et ne détournent pas l'attention du squelette&#8230;

Mais reprenons ;-)



Boucle siglée&#8230;

C'est derrière que ça se gâte :-x

J'ai cherché (en vain) ces derniers jours des photos "en vrai" de cette Saumur, et en particulier, de son dos&#8230;

Je découvre un peu chagrin la raison (_apparente_, si j'ose dire) de cette discrétion (enfin nous y reviendrons)



Circulez, y a rien à voir :-| moi qui me demandais si le mouvement avait fait l'objet d'un traitement particulièrement vu de derrière&#8230; nib, zob, oualou. Peau de balle et balais de crin.

Un curieux CE en lieu et place du traditionnel poinçon de Morteau :-s





Et c'est tout, *MÊME PAS D'INDICATION "TOUT ACIER"* comme à l'accoutumée :-s

Et j'en profite pour faire ici une seconde incise. En sortant la boîte de sa montre, une chose m'a immédiatement frappé : son poids.
Très, très légère :-s j'ai mis ça sur le compte du squelettage&#8230; évidemment, si les ponts sont découpés, ça fait moins de matière&#8230; mais sans doute pas tant que ça.

En fait, soyons clairs : je me demande *si le boîtier n'est pas un simple alliage chromé* :-x Voilà, c'est dit.
Car vraiment, ça fait _léger._

Poursuivons.



Bon, sinon, c'est comme d'hab : propre, soigné&#8230; j'aime beaucoup le design général&#8230;





















En notant l'entrecornes de 22 dans la description, je me doutais que le gabarit serait généreux :



C'est du *42mm*, ça va.







Voilà voilà voilà&#8230;

C'est maintenant que nous en arrivons au point névralgique de cet exposé.

*Je pense que cette déclinaison particulière N'EST PAS ÉQUIPÉE DU MOUVEMENT AMBRE.*

Et nan.

En examinant la montre, et en la comparant avec les versions encore au catalogue, j'ai remarqué que le mouvement n'est pas le même O_O










En plus, sur cette photo, j'ignore si c'est un détourage ou si on voit bien "à travers" comme on pourrait s'y attendre avec un squelette, mais ça laisserait supposer qu'il existe des versions à fond transparent :think:

Dernier point, ma version coûtait un poil mon cher que les versions "or". J'avais mis ça sur le compte de la différence habituelle entre les versions acier et PVD&#8230; mais du coup, c'était peut-être _autre chose_.

En retournant sur la vente, je m'avise qu'aucune des 'Saumur' ne ressemble aux version qu'on trouve sur le site de la marque : cornes différentes (boîtier différent ?), marquage sur le 'cadran' plutôt que directement sur le verre&#8230;

Alors quoi ? Des versions d'entrée de gamme, non motorisées par le mouvement Ambre MPB 1040 (la version squelette) ? (les Beaumesnil, l'entrée de gamme de la marque, sont équipées d'un simple NH36)&#8230;

Problème : je préfère nettement ma version "argent" avec ses index appliqués aux version "or".

Or disons-le tout net : ça me chagrine un peu d'avoir une _Yonger_ avec un mouvement standard, et ce fond plein qui gâche un peu la fête (surtout sur une "squelette").

Du coup, à ce stade, je suis assez indécis, et je me demande si je garde la montre ou si je la renvoie&#8230;

C'est une première, pour une _Yonger_ :-(

Jusqu'ici, ça a été le _strike_, mais là, c'est&#8230; mitigé :-(

Je vais laisser passer le week-end du 1er Mai, et j'aviserai la semaine prochaine, mais il n'est pas exclu que je me décide à la retourner.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "SAUMUR" • VIDÉO*

Une courte vidéo _pour le souvenir_, avant qu'elle ne retourne d'où elle vient&#8230;


----------



## magniermarc (May 28, 2017)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "SAUMUR" • YBH 8559-22M*

Le détail qui fait la différence pour moi c'est le cadran en métal brossé circulaire. Çà complémente le squelette de manière très élégante. Je ne connaissait pas cette marque, je vais me renseigner. Merci pour la review!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "SAUMUR" • YBH 8559-22M*

Bonjour Marc, bienvenue sur WUS 



magniermarc said:


> Le détail qui fait la différence pour moi c'est le cadran en métal brossé circulaire. Çà complémente le squelette de manière très élégante. Je ne connaissait pas cette marque, je vais me renseigner. Merci pour la review!


Oui, c'était aussi ce qui m'avait attiré sur ce modèle&#8230; malheureusement, il s'agit d'un modèle un peu curieux, d'une qualité bien inférieure à ce qu'on trouve d'ordinaire chez _Yonger_ :-( (boîtier en alliage chromé, fond clipsé, mouvement squelette chinois&#8230; indigne de la marque)
Comme la montre vient d'une vente privée, je ne l'avais pas eu "en main" avant de la recevoir, et je ne l'aurais sans doute pas achetée si ça avait été le cas. On dirait vraiment une montre d'abonnement&#8230; par le passé, je sais que _Yonger_ en faisait, mais je ne savais pas que c'était toujours le cas. Peut-être un vieux stock ?

Finalement, je l'ai renvoyée :-(

Mais c'est vrai qu'elle était plutôt jolie&#8230;

C'est vraiment dommage qu'ils ne proposent pas de version 'argent' dans leur gamme SAUMUR&#8230; je suis moins fan des versions dorées.


----------



## jessegraphics (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "SAUMUR" • YBH 8559-22M*

Hi Reno,

You make a better job advertising Y&G than those guys. Makes me want to go back to France a get myself a Y&G.
Any recommendation for a classic look, on leather strap that uses a lume on numerals?

Cheers


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "SAUMUR" • YBH 8559-22M*



jessegraphics said:


> Hi Reno,
> 
> You make a better job advertising Y&G than those guys. *Makes me want to go back to France a get myself a Y&G.*


Hi Jesse, thanks 

That would be quite the occasion, right ? ;-)

Anyway, I think you can order directly from their website :

https://yonger-bresson.fr/#



> Any recommendation for a classic look, on leather strap that uses a lume on numerals?
> 
> Cheers


In their current collection, the only line with lume on numerals would be the X-TREM :

https://yonger-bresson.fr/collections/x-trem

Not so much of a 'classic look' _per se_, but more of a vintage pilot vibe :










Even sportier :










The only model I own with this configuration is my 'Diderot' from 2008 but it's out of stock for years now (and again, doesn't have a really 'classic' look).


----------

